# TPF Photo Challenge - November '13 - "Still Life"



## mishele (Nov 10, 2013)

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Still Life"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,      though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly      thing is not eligible to win. 
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month. 
Themes      are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art     thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it! 
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month. 
Within      five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a      display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week. 
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week. 
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner. 
There      are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change     that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about  this    as  humanly possible. 
I like monkeys. 
It      is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or      reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate. 
All      images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally    should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks    out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!) 
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month. 
Images      can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on     their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels. 
Images      submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or  indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and  copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as  identification and such  images  will  be  rejected. 
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted. 








>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "November '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it      into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when    photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 13, 2013)

Interesting to see what everyone submits


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 16, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## shefjr (Nov 29, 2013)

I am a creative dunce. I can think of nothing but,  either literal ideas or bowls of fruit that I used to paint in art class as a child, for this challenge

BUMP! For those more creative than I.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 29, 2013)

Would someone be willing to explain to me how to resize a picture to 700 pixels on one side? I don't own editing software other than picassa. Thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 29, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> Would someone be willing to explain to me how to resize a picture to 700 pixels on one side? I don't own editing software other than picassa. Thanks!



I do not know picassa but you should be able to download GIMP for free and you may be able to do it with that. (FYI: GIMP is sort of like Photoshop)


----------



## amolitor (Nov 29, 2013)

In picasa:

File menu ->Export to Folder

it'll let you select a size. Set the "pixel size" to 700.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 29, 2013)

amolitor said:


> In picasa:
> 
> File menu ->Export to Folder
> 
> it'll let you select a size. Set the "pixel size" to 700.



Thank you!!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 29, 2013)

In Picasa or Google+, if you copy the image URL in slideshow mode, the URL should have a \hXXX-wXXX-no\ in it.

change the wxxx to w700 and remove the -hxxx.

example:

I took this picture: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AHwg/gL6eSUz_XHE/w768-h1022-no/DSC_1503-4.jpg

notice: /w768-h1022-no/

that picture is going to open at 768x1022.

If you want to force it to be 700px wide, then you'd change the URL to: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAHwg/gL6eSUz_XHE/w700-no/DSC_1503-4.jpg

Now it's a 700px image.

so if I want it in thumbnail size to post here:







I made it 200px in the URL.


----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2013)

Gah! This is what I get for not reading the rules more carefully.

Greenwich.Mean.Time.

I'm four hours late. Here I am thinking I still had an hour until midnight.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Dec 1, 2013)

limr said:


> Gah! This is what I get for not reading the rules more carefully.
> 
> Greenwich.Mean.Time.
> 
> I'm four hours late. Here I am thinking I still had an hour until midnight.



I didn't see that, I entered mine at 11:50ish EST, so I think that's almost 5 hours late GMT :-(


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2013)

You're both fine. =)


----------



## limr (Dec 1, 2013)

Woot


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 1, 2013)

I totally forgot about it  LOL


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to get the poll up tomorrow. I had a last minute question about an entry and I'm trying to give them time to answer. =)


----------

